# what movie/tv show makes you cry



## gruz (Apr 21, 2008)

i can honestly say the only tv show that made me cry was farscape when zhaan died what about you?


----------



## Takun (Apr 21, 2008)

Wolf's Rain made my cry so bad.  Others have, but that always sticks out and always does it.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2008)

_Tengen Toppa GURREN LAGANN_ made me weep manly tears on more than one occasion. If you haven't watched this animu, do so immediately, it has furries and shit in it.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 21, 2008)

A relatively un-known film called Rigoletto. Always makes me cry buckets, but I haven't seen it in years.
Saving Private Ryan - I bawled my eyes out during the opening scene of D-day
Titanic (only the second time, the first time I laughed the whole time)
Gallipoli - I cried for an hour solid at the end
Braveheart - FREEDOM!
LOTR - Gandalf, Boromir... but I knew they were coming since I read the books aged 7
Green Mile - need I say more?
Armageddon... *sniff*
City of Angels
Gladiator (I cry even if I hear "Now we are free")
Sliding doors
Pay it forward - cried and cried and cried
The Guardian
Robin Hood Prince of Thieves
Click
Brokeback mountain


And, of course, end of David Tennant's first series as the Doctor where Rose is taken from him. I cried ALL NIGHT about that. Literally, all night. The bit where he screams "NOOOO!!!" , they are standing in the same place but can never see each other again and then just as he is about to tell her he loves her... It's so sad *sniffle*


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:
			
		

> And, of course, end of David Tennant's first series as the Doctor where Rose is taken from him. I cried ALL NIGHT about that. Literally, all night. The bit where he screams "NOOOO!!!" , they are standing in the same place but can never see each other again and then just as he is about to tell her he loves her... It's so sad *sniffle*



Oh God... you're my new best friend.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 21, 2008)

Grave of the Firefiles is some sad shit man...
excellent film though but gawd its so sad...and is is hard to believe it was made by the same studio and at the same time as My Neighbor Totoro was made...
the plot is young teenage boy(like 12) and his 4 (maybe 5) year old sister trying to survive after being orphaned during WWII...

PomPoko is also sad, its about a group of Tanukis trying to save their forest which is rapidly being developed by people....the ending so bitter sweet and while the film has plenty of comedy it also has some really sad parts (like one gets hit by a car) and the whole message of the movie is a real tearjerker for me.

wolves rain was also sad, i mean (spolier) every one dies one by one, when toboae dying was so sad and the worse one for me as Hegae and Blue...., and the very ending of it confused the CRAP outta me

i cried when Simba found Mufasa dead

i cired when the horse drowned in the swamp in Neverending Story

i cried when Babar's mother got shot

i cried when Dumbo was reunited with his mom in the prision cage

i cired at the end of the Golden Goblet when they realized whats-his-face with Harry was dead and the father was screaming "no! my boy!" (reminds me too much of when my sister found her dog dead from eating a bee as she kept saying "no! my girl! my girl")

Chaorelets web (both the new movie and old animated one) made me cry 

if any one knows what The Fantasic anventires of Unico is (NOT unico and the island of magic...that one kind of sucks....)its an old sanrio film, the ending is really kind of sad and touching how he must leave his friends forever and the music brings tears to my eyes

another old sanrio film which is kind of twisted an the ending is really sad is "ringging bell" also called "bell of chirin" this lambs mom gets killed by a wolf and he confronts the wolf and tries to kill him (but cannot) after seeing how strong the wolf is want to be taught by him, eventually the lamb proves himself and the wolf accepts him and the lamb grows to be a huge (predatory) ram, when he went to hunt with the wolf one time he hunted the sheep and Chrin (the ram) remembers what happened to his mom and kills the wolf, but the sheep all fear him and run from him, so its ends with Chrin calling out for the wolf as he now alone and accepted by no one....my sister forbids me to watch this film....


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 21, 2008)

The end of (animated version) Charlotte's Web (scene in the stall at the carnival, when Charlotte sings to Wilbur after laying her eggs).
The final scene of Saving Private Ryan (in the cemetary)
The death of Optimus Prime in the Transformers movie (if that doesn't make you cry, you have no heart)


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:
			
		

> The death of Optimus Prime in the Transformers movie (if that doesn't make you cry, you have no heart)



The only reason that movie should make anyone cry is because it's so terrible. 8U


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 21, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:
			
		

> And, of course, end of David Tennant's first series as the Doctor where Rose is taken from him. I cried ALL NIGHT about that. Literally, all night. The bit where he screams "NOOOO!!!" , they are standing in the same place but can never see each other again and then just as he is about to tell her he loves her... It's so sad *sniffle*



This is the first thing that popped into my head too

I also cried at (SPOILER WARNINGS!):
Across the Universe' ending, although they were tears of joy
Death Note (L's death)
Mulan 
Bambi
Animal Farm (Boxer...)
Chocolat (when the raft gets lit on fire)
Corner Gas (Season 3 final)
Stranger than fiction


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> TyVulpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Takes out behind the woodshed and shoots with an AK-47*


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Apr 21, 2008)

I tear every time I watch Kiwi!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdUUx5FdySs


----------



## Vore Writer (Apr 21, 2008)

I got pretty choked up at the end of Johnny Got His Gun. At the end he's begging for somebody to kill him, but he can't say anything because he was blown up.

Pan's Labyrinth got me pretty emotional at the end. The one that's in Spanish.

A good amount of Don Bluth's animated movies get me to become emo: American Tail, All Dogs go to Heaven, The Secret of NIMH. Even though it's Universal, Balto.

Edgeplay: Story about The Runaways. This movie is a documentary of the band, The Runaways. The end got me to tear up pretty badly. Sandy West, the drummer, asks why it had to end and begs for a reunion. What's really heartbreaking is that'll never happen now that Sandy is no longer around.

Behind the Music: Motley Crue. The part where Vince talks about his daughter dying from cancer..

And so on.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 21, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:
			
		

> I tear every time I watch Kiwi!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdUUx5FdySs



That is defiinitely a good amateur video, even without any spoken words. ^^


----------



## ShaneO))) (Apr 22, 2008)

No movies or televison shows have ever made me "cry". I do choke up or shed a small tear on occasion. Movies that have made do so.

*SPOILERS>>>>I GUESS?*



Crash(scene with the store clerck and the little girl and her father)

The Shawshank redemtion And The Green mile(alot of scenes)

Children of men(scene withe the baby in the fugee camp)

300(because i was so goddamn dissapointed)

Mystic river(the end where celeste is waving to her son on the float and tearing up.)

There have been more but i can't remember at this time.


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, I almost cry ever time I watch Animal Cops on Animal Planet.

Dumbo makes me cry every single time.
Yes, I agree.  The last episode of Season2 of Doctor Who had me sobbing.
AND the Season 2 finale of Torchwood made me cry too.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 23, 2008)

I've only actually cried once, which was when Ayato's girlfriend (not Reika) died in RahXephon. 

Closest I ever came to was:

-The end of Android Kikaider
IT was pretty depressing, almost everyone dies, the city's in ruins, the girl robot died carrying the boy in her arms, and all the survivors (including the detective and his assistant from the first half) were standing there watching the ruined city

-Akira
Mostly the O_O factor and especially when Tetsuo said something along the lines of "Kaori's pain is inside of me!". I also think you can see her dismembered arm in one scene.

-Dante's Peak where the grandmother dies


----------



## Takun (Apr 23, 2008)

I remember Kikaider.  Going to have to borrow that again from a friend.


----------



## foxhunter (Apr 23, 2008)

im ganna say 

Field of Dreams- i cryed a little bit at the end. but after i watched that movie i had to go play catch with my dad. 

A River Runs Through It- (SPOILER) just a few tears
when his Bro is killed 

The Green Mile- take a guess why

American History X - just a few tears


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> _Tengen Toppa GURREN LAGANN_ made me weep manly tears on more than one occasion. If you haven't watched this animu, do so immediately, it has furries and shit in it.


David puts the Awesome in David M. Awesome. Don't ask what that means -- I have no idea.

One show that makes me cry a lot is Kamen Rider Den-O. Kintaros's strength always gets me tearing up~ ;3; *SHOT*


----------



## synbow (Apr 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:
			
		

> Wolf's Rain made my cry so bad.  Others have, but that always sticks out and always does it.



Yeeeess, when Blue's finaly able to talk to Pops! Or when Hige and Blue are there, cuddling in death!!! Waaaaaaaaahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!! *drowns in own tears*

And ... well, Shrek II ... when they storm the castle with "I need a hero" playing. The end of each Ginger Snapps movies.the second half of the 7th "The Dark Tower" (Not a TV show, more a book but I can't pass the time I cried the most), I just think about it and my eyes leak. Chobbits and Elfen Lied. Mai HiME when Mai tells Mikoto she hates her or when she think Mikoto's dead. There are many others ... I tend to cry for stupid reasons.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 26, 2008)

BijouxDeFoxxe said:


> AND the Season 2 finale of Torchwood made me cry too.



I forgot about that... I cried after I watched that <=[


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 26, 2008)

The D-day scene in Saving private Ryan. No person can watch it without gazing in horror. 
24 made me cry when Teri died in season 1. Strangley enough i never cry when I watch Titanic....


----------



## Timmy_Ramone (Apr 27, 2008)

_Pan's Labyrinth_ really broke me up at the end, too.  Here's a movie about mythical creatures and Spanish revolutionaries -- what's not to like about a film like that?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, in Lost [Spoiler Alert!] when charlie died, I cried.


----------



## thomasa (Apr 27, 2008)

Science of Sleep gets me every time.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 27, 2008)

still grave of the fire flies o mean holy F--- i get teary eyed just THINKING about it and i cannot verbally describe it to anyone with out choking a little. the film is just so damn touching....

oh and if forgot NINA!!! my friggen god the whole situation with Nina in Fullmental Alchemist is just so damn sad! and what her father became afterwards and how he tried to re-create her..i almost wish he had succeded as i pity his twisted mind...

also the scene where scar broke al and almost killed ed had me twisting inside!!! he had his hand on his head ready to blow his brains out i mean GAWD!!!\

not to mention Huges...just when we started to like him...i mean he loved his kid so much

Oh crap no i am remembering the episode with the cat!!! ed and al went back w/their teacher. the dog grabbed the girls cat but she managed to give birth to her kittens before dying and the little girl crying "dead...but..but she was just here"  then the scene where they tell their teacher they tried to bring their mom back to life and she beats the crap outta them but then hugs them...that episode is so gripping!!!


----------

